#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Προπτυχιακά & Μεταπτυχιακά >  > > >  >  >  Τμήμα Πολιτικών Δομικών Έργων Τρικάλων

## ker

[Και δεν πιστεύω ότι ένας φοιτητής που πέρασε με 9,5 (Δομικών Έργων Τρικάλων) μπορεί να κάνει στατικές μελέτες κτηρίων.
Προσωπική άποψη , απλά διαχωρίζω την μελέτη και την επίβλεψη (κατασκευή στα δημόσια έργα).]

 Δε ποστάρω για να  πω πώς δεν υπάρχει τμήμα πολιτικών δομικών έργων στα Τρίκαλα (πληροφοριακά 3 τμήματα υπάρχουν)..........(*διαγραφέν σχόλιο από rigid_joint*).....Κλείνοντας θέλω να γίνει αντιληπτό ότι μόνο μέσα από κλίμα συναίνεσης και συνεργασίας θα επιτύχουμε το καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα για όλους

Παρακαλώ προσοχή στη  σύνταξη και στην ορθογραφία.
*mkalliou*

----------


## vasgi

Yπάρχει από φέτος τμήμα Δομικών στα Τρίκαλα . Ανήκει στο ΤΕΙ Λάρισας . Ουσιαστικά πρόκειται γιά επανασύσταση του τμήματος που υπήρχε από το 1973 και καταργήθηκε κάποια στιγμή πρίν από αρκετά χρόνια , αφήνοντας μόνο το ΕΥ . Παρόμοια κίνηση έγινε και στις άλλες σχολές Αθήνας , Θεσσαλονίκης και Πάτρας .

Οσο γιά τα κτιριακά , δυστυχώς είναι συνήθης πρακτική σε όλη την τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση .

Γιά τις βάσεις , έχουμε πεί ότι είναι συνάρτηση των Επαγγελματικών δικαιωμάτων και της απορροφητικότητας των πτυχιούχων από την αγορά εργασίας .
Επειδή γιά ένα γονέα το να στείλει το παιδί του στην Ελληνική επαρχία , έχει ένα κόστος από 8 -15000 Ε το χρόνο και το ίδιο κόστος έχουν  πλέον και οι σπουδές στο εξωτερικό που έχουν και επιπλέον πλεονεκτήματα , όπως η άριστη γνώση της ξένης γλώσσας και η γενικότερη εμπειρία , πολλοί γονείς προτιμούν την δεύτερη λύση με αποτέλεσμα να μένουν κενές θέσεις στις σχολές που δεν έχουν τα πλεονεκτήματα που ανέφερα πιό πάνω .

Ετσι οι τελευταίοι εισαγόμενοι είναι αυτή που πιάνουν απλά την βάση , ενώ ταυτόχρονα παραμένουν ακόμα κενές θέσεις . 

Μιά και έχουμε ξαναμιλήσει γιά το ίδιο θέμα και στο άλλο φόρουμ , ξαναβάζω εδώ τις βάσεις και τους εισακτέους ανά σχολή γιά να δούμε τις διαφορές μεταξύ πρώτου και τελευταίου .

Πειραιάς 17695 - 15663 / 60
Ηράκλειο 16970 - 10969 / 250
Σέρρες 16804 - 10690 /  260  και της πρωτοεμφανιζόμενης και σχετικά άγνωστης στα
Τρίκαλα 17886 - 9664 / 200    και της 
ΑΣΠΑΙΤΕ Δομικών 17805 - 14302  / 80

Προφανώς είναι πολλοί οι εισακτέοι στην επαρχία , μετά την νέα λογική που ισχύει γιά τους γονείς .

Παρόμοιες διαφορές υπάρχουν και σε πανεπιστημιακές και πολυτεχνικές σχολές , που είναι επαρχία και δεν έχουν σημαντικά ΕΔ , όπου η βάση εισαγωγής είναι 11 - 12000 .

Επιμένω βέβαια ότι γιά μένα δεν μπορεί μιά εξέταση στα 18 να καθορίζει την επαγγελματική ζωή κάποιου , είμαι υπέρ της ελεύθερης εισόδου στις σχολές και των αυστηρών εξετάσεων μέσα σε αυτές . Ετσι γίνεται και στο εξωτερικό εδώ και πολλά χρόνια .

----------


## ker

ΟΚ. Sorry  για  το ανενημέρωτος τελικά άλλος είναι ο παραπληροφορημένος αλλά επιμένω ότι δεν είναι σωστή επιχειρηματολογία να επικαλούμαστε απλά το όνομα της σχόλης προκείμενου να δημιουργούμε εντυπώσεις. Αυτό που θέλω να γίνει αντιληπτό  είναι να γίνεται δικαίως έλεγχος των αποφοίτων τει και όχι να επικρατεί το αφοριστικό: ΅έλα μωρέ τώρα με τους τειτζήδες.

----------

